# My Rabbit is making a nest



## rabbitman (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok so I went out to my rabbit barn this morning and I gave all my rabbits there alfa hay and one of my does I got is making a nest out of it. She has a big nesting box and she is pregant but she isnt do until Feb, 23. So I dont know what she is doing. I just got her a couple weeks ago the guy said she hasnt been bred for months. Do you think he was lieing to me? Thanks


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 4, 2011)

He might have been lying, there might have been an "accident". To be on the safe side, assume that she's kindling in the next few days. She also might be bluffing.


----------



## dewey (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe he's not fibbing, he might just not be sure of the exact breeding date, or maybe she's an early nester?  Does he know the breeding day for sure without chance of error? 

If she's been with you 14 days, and, say, if she was bred a week before that, she could be 7 days away from due date, which means nest making wouldn't be too terribly unusual for some does.    

I so agree that without being 100% positive of the breeding date about putting a prepped nest box in right now just in case, and changing out the bedding every day or so if she soils it.  I feel down to the bottom of the nest box to be sure any moist litter isn't missed, and even switch out boxes if needed.


----------

